# Joining apron to entry bench



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm making a relatively narrow cherry/walnut entryway bench - roughly 40" by 16". Do I need to use floating tabs/z-brackets to attach the benchtop, or is wood movement likely to be so minimal that I can pocket screw it to the apron?

Also, if wood movement is an issue, can I still use pocket screws to attach the bench along it's width (40"), and just use tabs/brackets along its depth (16")? Presumably, the grain won't expand along its length - and if possible I'd like to use pocket screws on at least one axis to pull the bench tight to the apron.


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

I would use hold downs just to be safe. I recently worked on an entry table someone else made the they just used pocket screws. To each his own…

I would use hold downs to be safe if it were me.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

On both the length and the width? Is there really any concern about the wood expanding along the length of the grain?

Also, what if I "double drill" the pocket holes, putting two of them side-by-side and overlapping - to essentially create an elongated hole for wood movement?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have seen quite a few benches built with pocket screws but can't say how they hold up over time. I would go with the tried and true methods just to be sure. On a span that long I'd be tempted to install a stretcher halfway to keep the aprons straight. I believe that one pocket screw on each end would be fine. That would allow movement side to side and like you say, movement along the length will be negligible.

There are wood movement calculators, like this one:
http://www.woodworkerssource.com/movement.php


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Rick. The stretcher is an excellent suggestion, and the advice is solid.


----------

